# BRICKMAN or BRINKMEN



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thought I would see what some of your guy's thoughts where on and if you have ever done any work for a company called* Brickman or Brinkmen *( Not curtain which way that it's pronounced ) but just over heard it a few days ago that the largest lawn care company Perfectcut here in DM just sold to them. Are they going to come in here an screw us up any more then what perfect cut has or will they piss off enough of there clients that there may end up being more work back out for us other guys.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*It's Brickman and they are by dollars the*

largest snow removal Company in the country. Do a search here or on Google and you will find out much about them. Several years ago before they left our area we subbed for them. They were great to work with and paid all invoices within 30 days.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Brickman indeed. They bought a company in the Denver area earlier this year for 10 mil and are sreading their plague westward. Good to hear that they are good to work for; at least they are on the high road westward!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I enjoy picking up their former customers when they wake up and realize that you get what you pay for; got a couple of them. payup


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

gd8boltman;1076077 said:


> Several years ago before they left our area we subbed for them.


I still see them all over southeastern wisconsin.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

gd8boltman;1076077 said:


> largest snow removal Company in the country.


Not to split hairs, but they are actually #2 on the list.



TPC Services;1076044 said:


> Perfectcut here in DM just sold to them. Are they going to come in here an screw us up any more then what perfect cut has or will they piss off enough of there clients that there may end up being more work back out for us other guys.


Their MO is to penetrate chosen regions...they first do this by buying market share. They have the ability and are willing to lower numbers to force others out, therefor gaining more share.

You will hear both good and bad about them.....just depends on where you stand in the scheme of things.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*They are a good company*

They know the business and they know how to professionally go about it. Not to get anyone upset here, but I believe that if we had more contractors like them throughout the United States we would all be better for it. They understand costs, profitability and business in general.

Yes, many of us have taken over some of their accounts, but I would be willing to say that most of us have lost some accounts as well. If not, you either don't have enough accounts or have not been in business long enough. Sometimes doing back flips isn't enough for customers. None of us are perfect, but sometimes our ego gets in the way.

They are in our market and it doesn't bother me. They are good competition.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I seen that they where in the top 5 for snow remvoal services last season in the snow magine's top 500 but thats about all I know of them.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*I still see them as well*



Longae29;1076276 said:


> I still see them all over southeastern wisconsin.


but they have pulled from the market we serve as far as snow removal is concerned, and are not taking on new business, only fullfilling their contracts existing.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I started to think about it after i wrote that and realized I guess I dont really recall seeing them around last winter, just spring/summer/fall


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

There is Brickman...and there is Brickman Facility Solutions. Same company, but they do not always work hand in hand. For instance...Brickman trucks do not handle all of Brickman's sites...they just don't have the equipment for it...This is coming straight from a reps mouth. So when they "sub" to you...your dealing with the facility solutions department and not the landscapers.

And there is also Brinkmen...completely different construction contracting company.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Brickman is good at doing lawns, I will give them that. We service a high end apartment community that they do the lawn care at, and they do a very good job. However, this place tried them one year for snow and said it was a disaster. Then they went to Suburban Services, and had an even worse experience. We've had them for 3 years without a hiccup or complaint. 

Brickman does all their green work in house, but subs out the majority of the snow work, because they don't have the equipment to handle it. I guess when you sub all the work out and don't have the kind of control needed to provide high quality service, you lose work, even though you may be lower priced.


----------

